# New Mural



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Just hung my new mural in preparation for the completion of my red fox. I asked for it with no base so I could build one myself. Next year I plan to have a coyote in defensive stance to compliment the fox.

I will post finished pics when I get to that point.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Holy Smokes that is going to look awesome with a couple mounts. It will really set the mood in the room. Be sure to post pics when you get the mounts added to it!!


----------



## KingSalmon (Aug 9, 2002)

Can't wait to see those pics......sweet mural


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I dont think that I would ever get tired looking at that, you can almost smell the Autumn air...

Mitch


----------



## ed222 (Jun 5, 2007)

where did you find your mural? thats awesome.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

ed222 said:


> where did you find your mural? thats awesome.


 
Hope this gets you there!

http://www.muralsuperstore.com/A GOLDEN DAWN.htm


----------



## KingSalmon (Aug 9, 2002)

Hey, thanks for that link....will tryto see if I can get a custom mural for underwater scene for fish.....will be sweet.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Here are a couple pics to show the progress.
I added accent lighting and increased the width of the shelf to allow room for a fox and coyote. I used a router to make a depression for my leghold trap. When it is finished there will be a dirt hole set with a fox on one side and a coyote on the other. (Both with teeth showing). Since the picture was taken I began building up the base with plaster. 
I am hoping that my fox is done soon but would like to have the habitat finished also.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

What a great idea. I really love seeing what people do to make they're mounts look more life-like. Can't wait to see the finished product, keep us updated. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Very Nice I like it....peaceful.....Mack


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Got my fox today from Ricks taxidermy in Swartz Creek. Now I have to finish the habitat. I placed it on the shelf even though it is not finished. When I am done the road will look more like it does on the picture but with a dirt hole set in the middle. The coyote is already at the tannery so in a few months it should be completed to oppose the fox.

This is the fox when I trapped him.










Here is the fox on the shelf with a trap on his foot.



Here is a closer look. Color is better in person!


----------

